# Crufts on More 4 - Programme times



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

For those of you who can't get to Crufts this year, here is where you can watch the show:

Crufts coverage on More4 - prog times as follows:
Thursday 11th March  19:30  20:30, 
Friday 12th March - 19:30  20:30
Saturday 13th March  19:30  20:30
Sunday 14th March  19:00  21:00

These details were correct at the time of going to press. Please check TV listings for further information.

Crufts will also be shown on its own internet channel on this link: DfsCrufts / Home - Agility At Crufts


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd much rather watch it online but thank you. They show so much more on the live feed


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I'd much rather watch it online but thank you. They show so much more on the live feed


yes i'l have to watch it online too. but thanks for telling us.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I will watch it online for free. Lol.


----------

